# I need some bloody new music



## Thorne (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, it's another of those "give me music" threads, but I've grown kinda tired with most my songs right now.

Anyway, here's a small list of bands and artists I listen to, in order to give you an idea of what I enjoy.

Alestorm
Disturbed
Firewind
Iced Earth
Linkin Park derp :U
Muse
Pain
Scars on Broadway
Serj Tankian
Static-X
System of a Down

Note that these are not all the bands I listen to, but these are the ones that come off the top of my head.

So, any suggestion, anyone?


----------



## Green (Aug 16, 2010)

the offspring, atreyu, and of course the obligatory green day recommendation.


----------



## Evil Link (Aug 16, 2010)

Seeing as you like Iced Earth, which is a great choice, by the way, I strongly recommend Iron Maiden. Well, I was going to recommend them anyway, since they're my favourite band, but at least now I have a reason. xP

But seriously, Iced Earth were influenced by Iron Maiden so they have some similarities. Iron Maiden's newest album came out today as well, but that is a bit hard to get into for a new fan, so try starting with the Powerslave album.

You may also like Metallica, since you seem to have an interest in metal.


On the note of Disturbed, their new album is coming out on the 31st of August, so that's also some new songs to look forward to, like I am.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, since most of the bands you like (Disturbed, LP, Serj Tankian, SOAD) are near the top of my favorites, I might as well complete your list with some of my other favorite bands.

Breaking Benjamin <3333 so much
Three Days Grace
Skillet
Korn
Apocalyptica Cello metal. Fantastic. They also have a new album coming soon.
Green Day
Rise Against
Tool
Metallica


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 17, 2010)

Kamelot.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 19, 2010)

Judas Priest, Celldweller, Pendulum, Stakka & Skynet, Infected Mushroom are the only ones I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues (Aug 23, 2010)

I usually listen to 80s/90s classic Alternative, so I dunno. But, if you like alternative and maybe a bit of metal, check out my personal favorite band, Jane's Addiction. But, whatever you do, STAY AWAY from their latest album, "Strays"... oh, god, the horror.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 23, 2010)

Green Day
Three Days Grace
Styx
AC/DC
Metallica
ZZ Top
Billy Idol

Yes I like older rock/Punk Rock.

GREEN DAY FOREVER!!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 23, 2010)

My reccomendations:
Green Day
Fall Out Boy
30 Seconds to Mars
Aerosmith
The Killers


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 23, 2010)

Orphaned Land


----------



## ... (Aug 27, 2010)

Dragonforce
Sonata Arctica
Within Temptation

Dragonforce and Sonata Arctica are both melodic/power/speed metal, and Within Temptation is doom/symphonic metal. I'd recommend Ultra Beatdown or Inhuman Rampage for DragonForce, and Ecliptica for Sonata Arctica. The Heart of Everything is Within Temptation's newest album, and has some really amazing songs.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd do my obligatory "recommend every cool early-90's band and the Smashing Pumpkins" if it weren't for the fact that you seem to be a bit of a metalhead.

Faith No More is absolutely fantastic if you're into alt metal.

Also, high five for listening to Scars on Broadway! They need more love.


----------

